# Romanian deadlift



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you go heavy when your Romanian deadlifting? I do, usually lift just slightly less then my regular deadlift and thats only because my grip restricts me doing it with the same weight.
I only ask as ive just noticed an article by Lee Hayward

Deadlifts - The Best Exercise for Building a Powerful & Muscular Body

in which he states RDL's should be done with a light weight for high reps?! Is this the general consensus in here, or do you think i should stick with my heavy RDL's in the 5-8 rep range?


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2010)

I always used stiff-legged dead lifts as a kind of warm up for the other exercises.  More of a stretching exercise, so I don't think heavy weight is needed.  I do think it is better suited to high-rep work than the other two lifts, as the article states, but that does not mean you have to perform high reps with this exercise, IMO.


----------



## FMJ (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it depends on what you consider "heavy" Dave. 
I do RDL's with over 300 pounds and thats pretty heavy for me. 
Personally, I like these big compounds as heavy as I can get them. I can't typically move allot of weight on other moves so the ones I can, I take advantage of.


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2010)

I stay under 8 reps for RDLs.


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 3, 2010)

If you perform 'heavy' Back Squats then why not also do 'heavy' RDLs ?

The OP is right on with what he's doing , ever tried slow tempo RDLs like 51X0?


----------



## cshea2 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have always used the 6-10 rep range for RDL's. The grip thing is a pain in the ass though. I could probably use more weight with straps, but RDL's have done a lot for my grip because i use double overhand rather than a mixed grip.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

Built said:


> I stay under 8 reps for RDLs.



This, right here.  I popped a rib doing RDLs using poor form brought on by fatigue.

That said, my RDL are usually about 80-100 pounds more than my deads.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah maybe i should have clarified, heavy for me on this lift is around 265lbs. Usually do around 6 reps with this kind of weight, if i were to do high reps like 10-15 range probably use around 154lbs or lighter.
From the replies so far then, it seems theres a bit of a mix between high reps with light weight and low reps with heavy, so probably stick to what im doing.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 3, 2010)

i personally go as heavy as i can 5x5 for romanians. i do the same for regulard deadlifts also. my rdl is about 50 lbs lighter than my deadlifts. i seem to get good results from them. i face grip trouble on my standard deadlifts though, often having to set the bar down and re grip during a session though.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> This, right here.  I popped a rib doing RDLs using poor form brought on by fatigue.
> 
> *That said, my RDL are usually about 80-100 pounds more than my deads.*



I don't understand this, shouldn't RDLs be more difficult?


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 3, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> i personally go as heavy as i can 5x5 for romanians. i do the same for regulard deadlifts also. my rdl is about 50 lbs lighter than my deadlifts. i seem to get good results from them. i face grip trouble on my standard deadlifts though, often having to set the bar down and re grip during a session though.



Static bar holds with a pronated grip will get you some funny looks but will yield some great results when picking up that heavy shit - just deadlift into position with a load you perform say your 6RM max with, this probably takes you 30 seconds with a 2020 tempo, then just hold onto that bar for as long as you can. Aim for 40secs then 50secs when you can do 60 seconds increase the load. Have your usual deadlift rest intervals and set protocol.

ROAST


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 3, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I don't understand this, shouldn't RDLs be more difficult?



AGREE

? Surely he must deadlift the bar into position before then descending into his RDL set ?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I don't understand this, shouldn't RDLs be more difficult?



I don't see how.  Unlike deads, I don't pull them from the floor, I pull them from a rack.  They also have a shorter ROM.


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 3, 2010)

What a waste of a rack ! Lol


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I don't see how.  Unlike deads, I don't pull them from the floor, I pull them from a rack.  They also have a shorter ROM.



Yeah, but your legs are straighter, you're not squatting it up like you do with off the floor deads, the form is different. There's more emphasis on the hams and less on the back and quads. Very different pattern. 

Now a rack-pull (aka "partial ROM deadlift"), on the other hand, you can indeed lift heavier than you can for an off the floor dead, of course. Could it be that you're actually doing rack-pulls, DOMS?


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 3, 2010)

SOUNDS TO ME LIKE HE'S LIFTING THE BAR OFF A RACK ,STEPPING OUT, PERFORMING THE MOVEMENT AND THEN RETURNING THE BAR TO THE RACK


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I don't see how.  Unlike deads, I don't pull them from the floor, I pull them from a rack.  They also have a shorter ROM.



Very little involvement of the quads, which is a huge mover in the deadlift.

It's like good-mornings have a smaller ROM than squats, but they're not necessarily easier.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

Built said:


> Yeah, but your legs are straighter, you're not squatting it up like you do with off the floor deads, the form is different. There's more emphasis on the hams and less on the back and quads. Very different pattern.
> 
> Now a rack-pull (aka "partial ROM deadlift"), on the other hand, you can indeed lift heavier than you can for an off the floor dead, of course. Could it be that you're actually doing rack-pulls, DOMS?



No, I'm not doing rack pulls.  They're RDLs.  I just find that I can use more weight than when I pull.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> SOUNDS TO ME LIKE HE'S LIFTING THE BAR OFF A RACK ,STEPPING OUT, PERFORMING THE MOVEMENT AND THEN RETURNING THE BAR TO THE RACK



WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT ME?

No, I pull from the rack, do between 3-10 reps, and then put it back on the bar.


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 3, 2010)

lol sorry there bud, i typed it out and posted without realising i had caps on.

So what i said then?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> lol sorry there bud, i typed it out and posted without realising i had caps on.
> 
> So what i said then?



The big difference, for me, is that I don't need to squat and clear the weight from the floor.   

Who knows, maybe it's psychological and I do more on RDLs because I see them as being easier?


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I don't understand this, shouldn't RDLs be more difficult?



Absolutely, in my opinion.  They focus on the hamstrings and the low back.  My background is in competitive power lifting.  My best deadlift in competition was close to 800 pounds.  I can't imagine doing anything near that while performing a stiff-legged deadlift.  Maybe a bit less with the Sumo, but I always was a conventional style deadlifter.  Some competitors actually prefer the Sumo style to the conventional, but I've never seen anyone compete in the deadlift using the stiff-legged variety.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 3, 2010)

365 is the highest I ever do for Romanians.  I usually do 405 on deads and maybe 455 if I'm feeling frisky.  I usually do 315 and 405.  I'm not really trying to win any power lifting contests, plus I have moderate scoliosis.  I also do barefoot(socks) for my dead movements now(and squats/split squats), sometimes some flat deck shoes.  I'm addicted.  So much better transfer of energy.


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2010)

Just as a side note-your pics are very impressive.  Nice balance any symmetry.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2010)

DOMS, which form do you use?

*Deadlift * (hams, posterior chain)
Conventional





YouTube Video










-OR-
Romanian





YouTube Video


----------



## suprfast (Aug 3, 2010)

I do the bottom one and it kicks my ass.  
Thanks for the videos built(i know all this is off topic) they always keep me informed on form.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

Built said:


> DOMS, which form do you use?
> 
> *Deadlift * (hams, posterior chain)
> Conventional
> ...



I do both.  However, when I do Romanians, I don't bend my knees so much.  I don't lock them out, but I also don't bend them that much.


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2010)

For RDLs, you keep the emphasis on the hamstring, and the barbell in contact with your body in both directions?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

Built said:


> For RDLs, you keep the emphasis on the hamstring, and the barbell in contact with your body in both directions?



There's no doubt it's putting the beat down on my hams, but I just to hold the bar out front of my legs when it's moving (versus being at the top and resting on my thighs).


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2010)

You can go heavy with low reps, I see no fundamental reason why not to as long as you maintain good form.

From a specific programming aspect, I can see keeping the weight lighter and the reps higher to balance out intensity from standard deadlifts. If you trash your body during deadlifts, you may not want to do the same with RDL's in the same week. They are often used more as an assistance exercise, and for this reason I understand the higher reps/lighter weight.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> This, right here.  I popped a rib doing RDLs using poor form brought on by fatigue.
> 
> That said, my RDL are usually about 80-100 pounds more than my deads.



Well to be clear, the injury occurred because your form deteriorated due to fatigue. It was more of a programming error and the fault wasn't directly on the rep range, but because you used too much weight/you weren't prepared for that specific kind of workload. 

Don't do more than you can handle, in any rep range. I think going over 8 reps on RDL is perfectly fine and safe if the correct progression is made towards that range.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

fufu said:


> You can go heavy with low reps, I see no fundamental reason why not to as long as you maintain good form.
> 
> From a specific programming aspect, I can see keeping the weight lighter and the reps higher to balance out intensity from standard deadlifts. If you trash your body during deadlifts, you may not want to do the same with RDL's in the same week. They are often used more as an assistance exercise, and for this reason I understand the higher reps/lighter weight.


 
I see what you mean, i did 'heavy' deadlifts, romanian deadlifts and good mornings all in the same workout yesterday and today i feel like i need to be carried around on a spinal board my backs that sore lol.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 3, 2010)

perhaps if those videos are full correct form posted by built, i am doing my rdls wrong. i keep my legs straight and i go all the way down where the 45lbs wheels actually make small contact with the floor before i go back up.

should i stop half way down then proceed up?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 3, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> perhaps if those videos are full correct form posted by built, i am doing my rdls wrong. i keep my legs straight and i go all the way down where the 45lbs wheels actually make small contact with the floor before i go back up.
> 
> should i stop half way down then proceed up?



It all depends on your body's proportions really.  Some people have short legs and long arms and the weight will touch the floor.  The key is that you have your legs only slightly bent and that you really focus on pushing your hips back.  The focus of an RDL should be not so much on bending down the torso but on pushing back the hips.


----------



## Built (Aug 3, 2010)

^ That. The barbell should be in contact with your body the whole way down and the whole way up. And you should not lose the arch in your back - you should stop right before it begins to change concavity from up to down.


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2010)

Built said:


> ^ That. The barbell should be in contact with your body the whole way down and the whole way up. And you should not lose the arch in your back - you should stop right before it begins to change concavity from up to down.



Concavity.  Cool word.  I agree completely with the description.  Another very cool thread.  I could read about about deadlifting and its' various forms all day.  Always was one of my favorite lifts.


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> It all depends on your body's proportions really.  Some people have short legs and long arms and the weight will touch the floor.  The key is that you have your legs only slightly bent and that you really focus on pushing your hips back.  The focus of an RDL should be not so much on bending down the torso but on pushing back the hips.



Yeah, exactly. Push the hips back, load the tension on the hamstrings and let'er'rip.


----------



## caangelxox (Aug 8, 2010)

I can only go to my knees with my legs straight (I do RDLs with legs slightly bent though, my inflexible hamstrings will not let me go further. good thing or bad thing? I also tried going heavy weight with RDL's before and it feels like the back of my legs wants to pop and such (the muscles in the back of your knee where I can feel strain if I go too heavy), so I am afraid to do heavy weight with it.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 8, 2010)

Flexibility is a big issue with a lot of people, especially in the hamstrings.  Keep stretching them out but continuing to perform RDLs will help.

That said your legs aren't supposed to be locked anyway, there's supposed to be a very slight knee bend.  The point, though, is to hip-hinge.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2010)

Remember, if you are stretching your hamstrings for weight lifting, use the RDL position for your stretch. The old "touch the toes" is not the most efficient way to stretch your hamstrings for deadlifts, etc.

Push your hips back and keep your weight on your heels. Keep your spine arched and chest/head up. Keep pushing the hips back until you feel a stretch in your hamstrings, then hold for desired amount of stretching.

You can stand in front of a wall, facing away from it, and push your hips back until your ass comes into contact. This works as a good reference and form cue. 

I like to do these unilaterally too. 

Don't forget to stretch your calves as well, for they can also limit RDL ROM.


----------

